# Nicolai Argon GAM



## mauricer (19. Dezember 2021)

Darauf bin ich sehr gespannt. Hoffentlich mit ausreichend Reifenbreite….die Beschreibung in der Verlosung klingt arg verlockend.


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Dezember 2021)

2.5 Zoll, mehr ist da nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (20. Dezember 2021)

reicht doch auch


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir nicht, hab daher das GEN bestellt.


----------



## mauricer (20. Dezember 2021)

Wattn das GEN? Hätte auch lieber 2.6 gehabt. Eigentlich Standard heute (zumindest bei mir und vor allem an einem HT). Aber mal sehen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Dezember 2021)

GEN ist der GLF Nachfolger.


----------



## mauricer (20. Dezember 2021)

Was hat sich an dem geändert?


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Dezember 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Was hat sich an dem geändert?


Sitzrohrüberstand ist etwas kleiner, 73mm Tretlager und geänderte Frästeile für Yokes.
Es gibt dazu aber noch nichts offizielles.
Ab KW 06/22  kann ich dir mehr sagen.

Lg


----------



## Akira (20. Dezember 2021)

So lange müssen wir noch auf Infos warten


----------



## mauricer (20. Dezember 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Sitzrohrüberstand ist etwas kleiner, 73mm Tretlager und geänderte Frästeile für Yokes.
> Es gibt dazu aber noch nichts offizielles.
> Ab KW 06/22  kann ich dir mehr sagen.
> 
> Lg


Und wieso kannst du das schon bestellen und vor allem hier drüber reden? 
Auf ein neues AM bin ich schon sehr lange heiss.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Dezember 2021)

Guckst Du hier:






						Die Argon Gallerie
					

Weiß wer was es mit den Rahmen ( GAM und GEN) auf sich hat - bin da zufällig auf der Nicolai-Seite drüber gestolpert.  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vQkTCXNVBUq9IaMabDyDKGAzpxY7FQSEClft26W3bttZ5PB669Futn64M-F5LW_fi6lVrhy_-zUX7hu/pubhtml...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (25. Januar 2022)

TechSheet GAM: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Z5PB669Futn64M-F5LW_fi6lVrhy_-zUX7hu/pubhtml#

TechSheet GEN: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UHnSrL_Sgj_a8lskeUlRkNvedQPDsDuyliiC/pubhtml#

Das GAM in XXL sieht für mich seeeeeeehr interessant aus - das muss ich unbedingt mal probefahren. Weiß schon jemand mehr von den Bikes?


----------



## soul_ride (8. Februar 2022)

Argon GAM in XL: da gibts in etwa zwei Woche parallel zum „offiziellen Launch“, ein paar Bilder und ein kurzes Video


----------



## Akira (24. Februar 2022)

Auf der Homepage gibt es jetzt nur Komplettbikes. 
Kein verkauf der GAM / GEN Rahmen?


----------



## mauricer (24. Februar 2022)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich werde das GAM Ende März mal ein Wochenende testen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Akira (24. Februar 2022)

jetzt sind auch die Rahmen sichtbar


----------



## Holland (25. Februar 2022)

Newsletter kam dann auch…
Weiss jemand, was mit dem GAM bzgl. „Geländesituationen“ - sprich Park - zulässig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (25. Februar 2022)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen. So Sachen wie Hacklbergtrail und 0,5 m hohe Drops solten wohl kein Problem sein.

Außerdem können die Gewichte der Pinion-Varianten nicht stimmen. Die wiegen, laut Hompage, nur 0,1 bzw. 0,2 kg mehr als die Rahmen on Pinion.

Außerdem sollte Nicolai im Jahre 2022 doch bitte das Gewicht der Rahmen jeder Größe angeben können.


----------



## MrE (25. Februar 2022)

In der Beschreibung des GAM Rahmens steht doch dass er eine Bikepark Freigabe hat.


----------



## gakul (25. Februar 2022)

@soul_ride und, gibt's schon paar Bilder?


----------



## Akira (26. Februar 2022)

MrE schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung des GAM Rahmens steht doch dass er eine Bikepark Freigabe hat.


Wo?


----------



## MrE (26. Februar 2022)

Auf der Website von Nicolai in der Beschreibung des GAM Rahmens.


----------



## chrisspahn (26. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich Ewiggestriger mir die Geometrie des GAM so ansehe, bin ich froh, mir ein Vorgängermodell im Sale geschossen zu haben-


----------



## Akira (26. Februar 2022)

MrE schrieb:


> Auf der Website von Nicolai in der Beschreibung des GAM Rahmens.


Wo?


----------



## chrisspahn (26. Februar 2022)

Akira schrieb:


> Wo?








						ARGON GAM • Nicolai Bicycles
					






					www.nicolai-bicycles.com


----------



## Akira (26. Februar 2022)

chrisspahn schrieb:


> ARGON GAM • Nicolai Bicycles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man ey. Du stellst ich aber auch an. Den Text bzw. die Internetseite finde ich selber. Ich hab nur im Text nichts gefunden. Screenshot?


----------



## joergpraefke (26. Februar 2022)

@Akira 😏



😏


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (26. Februar 2022)

fährt sich gut, das GAM 👌


----------

